# I honestly don’t know if I should go to a Lyft request anymore



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Lyft cancels on me many times when I am starting from home and need to get to my car to start driving. Or if I need to make a uturn or if light takes a while to change from red to green.
Just right now I found myself NOT going to a Lyft customer and wanted to see if they cancel on me. Sure enough, Lyft did cancel request. I am just so tired running to my car just to find out I was canceled and have to go back now.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

7Miles said:


> Lyft cancels on me many times when I am starting from home and need to get to my car to start driving. Or if I need to make a uturn or if light takes a while to change from red to green.
> Just right now I found myself NOT going to a Lyft customer and wanted to see if they cancel on me. Sure enough, Lyft did cancel request. I am just so tired running to my car just to find out I was canceled and have to go back now.


If you're sitting in your home waiting for a request and not even in your car ready to go, you kinda deserve being cancelled on.


----------



## Expiditer77 (Dec 11, 2017)

Does it take a while to get out of bed, get dressed, put shoes on and make coffee? Lame ass pax, always in a hurry.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

DrivingForYou said:


> If you're sitting in your home waiting for a request and not even in your car ready to go, you kinda deserve being cancelled on.


 Lyft cancels on me way too many times when I am driving towards customer. Just because someone popped up even nearer than me. 
I am not lazy and had over 11K rides with pretty good ratings


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

Expiditer77 said:


> Does it take a while to get out of bed, get dressed, put shoes on and make coffee? Lame ass pax, always in a hurry.


I was in a middle of a game yesterday when I got a ride. I forgot about it lol


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

7Miles said:


> Lyft cancels on me way too many times when I am driving towards customer. Just because someone popped up even nearer than me.
> I am not lazy and had over 11K rides with pretty good ratings


If you car isn't moving substantially within 20-30 seconds of ping acceptance, you're gonna get cancelled especially if there are other drivers active and moving.

I never get cancelled by Lyft, because when I accept a ping I am driving, and I route toward the pax immediately.

It's called "I'm doing my job".


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

DrivingForYou said:


> If you car isn't moving substantially within 20-30 seconds of ping acceptance, you're gonna get cancelled especially if there are other drivers active and moving.
> 
> I never get cancelled by Lyft, because when I accept a ping I am driving, and I route toward the pax immediately.
> 
> It's called "I'm doing my job".


And you probably do it well. Most likely part time. For me it's a full time work and the issue of Lyft cancellations bothers me. If I was doing it after main job I probably wouldn't mind either . Great side kick.
But when on a consistent basis they cancel on me ...


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

7Miles said:


> Lyft cancels on me many times when I am starting from home and need to get to my car to start driving. Or if I need to make a uturn or if light takes a while to change from red to green.
> Just right now I found myself NOT going to a Lyft customer and wanted to see if they cancel on me. Sure enough, Lyft did cancel request. I am just so tired running to my car just to find out I was canceled and have to go back now.


I'll literally gonna burn this app to the ground. I'm gonna show up at every single ping and drive away intentionally. I want Lyft destroyed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How is ANYONE supposed to eat with $6 in net earnings per hour, not including a single deduction?? I live in Los Angeles!!!!


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Trump Economics said:


> I'll literally gonna burn this app to the ground. I'm gonna show up at every single ping and drive away intentionally. I want Lyft destroyed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How is ANYONE supposed to eat with $6 in net earnings per hour, not including a single deduction?? I live in Los Angeles!!!!


Someone gave me a card of a company named Bounce. Supposedly they only charge 10% and give you stock options and I saw their cards at the airport as well.
I literally know nothing about them but they push newcdriver recruitment.
http://www.joinbounce.com/


----------



## JayAre (Nov 19, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> I'll literally gonna burn this app to the ground. I'm gonna show up at every single ping and drive away intentionally. I want Lyft destroyed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How is ANYONE supposed to eat with $6 in net earnings per hour, not including a single deduction?? I live in Los Angeles!!!!


Because this is Trump Economics for ya


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

7Miles said:


> And you probably do it well. Most likely part time. For me it's a full time work and the issue of Lyft cancellations bothers me. If I was doing it after main job I probably wouldn't mind either . Great side kick.
> But when on a consistent basis they cancel on me ...


I'm full time. If you are full time why are you sitting at home?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> I never get cancelled by Lyft, because when I accept a ping I am driving, and I route toward the pax immediately.
> 
> It's called "I'm doing my job".


And you're a good little worker bee for doing it. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Sueuber (Jul 29, 2017)

Stop driving for Lyft and UBER. That's all I can suggest.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

7Miles said:


> Someone gave me a card of a company named Bounce. Supposedly they only charge 10% and give you stock options and I saw their cards at the airport as well.
> I literally know nothing about them but they push newcdriver recruitment.
> http://www.joinbounce.com/


It's an MLM - MULTILEVEL MARKETING - i.e. Amway with wheels.



The Gift of Fish said:


> And you're a good little worker bee for doing it. Keep up the good work!


The more ride rides I do per hour the more I make and the sooner I go home. The math is pretty simple.


----------



## BbKtKeanu (Dec 7, 2016)

DrivingForYou said:


> If you car isn't moving substantially within 20-30 seconds of ping acceptance, you're gonna get cancelled especially if there are other drivers active and moving.
> 
> I never get cancelled by Lyft, because when I accept a ping I am driving, and I route toward the pax immediately.
> 
> It's called "I'm doing my job".


It screws you sometimes. Disneyland and concerts/events in general where lyft has no understanding of the traffic. 1 minute is not 1 minute it's really 10-20.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Leo1983 said:


> I was in a middle of a game yesterday when I got a ride. I forgot about it lol


Good Lord. You're _still _here?  Why??

Oh wait...need help getting a Lyft ride to the airport? You're guaranteed a quick pickup with Uber if you run both apps at same time you know. 

Unless of course....did your many business opportunities fizzle out in the old country or what? 



DrivingForYou said:


> I'm full time. If you are full time why are you sitting at home?


What the matter with you? Have you never heard of remote/offsite work?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Accept Lyft request
Leave Uber ONLINE!


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

When I accept a Lyft ping and I'm not ready to roll, say I'm in a store getting a soda: I'll rotate my cell in a figure 8. Seems to fool the servers and Lyft doesn't cancel while i'm standing in line. Pretty cool aye?


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Cynergie said:


> Good Lord. You're _still _here?  Why??
> 
> Oh wait...need help getting a Lyft ride to the airport? You're guaranteed a quick pickup with Uber if you run both apps at same time you know.
> 
> ...


Yep, my other business I do using computers at home and email the results to clients...


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> When I accept a Lyft ping and I'm not ready to roll, say I'm in a store getting a soda: I'll rotate my cell in a figure 8. Seems to fool the servers and Lyft doesn't cancel while i'm standing in line. Pretty cool aye?


That is great advice.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Saltyoldman said:


> That is great advice.


Today's word, boys and girls, is "gullible". Can you say gullible?

He's joking. All his suggestion will achieve is that you'll look like an escapee from the looney bin while you wait in line waving your phone around. The cellphone sends its location (latitude and longitude) to Lyft every two seconds; it is from this data it is able to see where the driver is and if (s)he is moving. Not by detecting if the phone is being waved around in a figure of eight.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Fish,

I believe Salty old chap was waxing a tad /sarcastic> when he prosed that witty quip. 

Or so my cynicism would have me think......


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Cynergie said:


> Fish,
> 
> I believe Salty old chap was waxing a tad /sarcastic> when he prosed that witty quip.
> 
> Or so my cynicism would have me think......


I don't know.... one guy on here seemed to believe a Lyft CSR telling him that "Lyft's satellites" were tracking him.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> He's joking.


I was not joking. I got the idea from my cell suggesting the figure 8 to calibrate the compass. Wouldn't constantly changing data points suggest movement? I'm unsure of the science behind it but it works for me. Fewer cancels in stores and while gassing up. Your results may vary.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

ppl done lost their minds in this thread.......


----------

